# Just cracked 100k AGR points



## jmbgeg (Feb 14, 2010)

No credit card points included.

Next goal-120k


----------



## the_traveler (Feb 14, 2010)

Good going! 

I'd never get there, because I burn them as soon as I earn them. I currently have ~50,000 redeemed for upcoming trips!


----------



## jmbgeg (Feb 14, 2010)

the_traveler said:


> Good going!
> I'd never get there, because I burn them as soon as I earn them. I currently have ~50,000 redeemed for upcoming trips!


I know what you mean. I used to draw awards at 40,000 point levels. This time I wanted to build up to a three zone bedroom award RT (100k) as I want to travel SPK-Ft. Lauderdale RT.


----------



## Bigval109 (Feb 15, 2010)

the_traveler said:


> Good going!
> I'd never get there, because I burn them as soon as I earn them. I currently have ~50,000 redeemed for upcoming trips!


Congrats. It takes a long time for me to just get to fortyK :huh: . Then I use them on a vacation  . I'm only at 8500 now but may lose some because the canceling of my vacation due to the weather. :angry: It would be nice if you could buy as many points as you want or have a half price sale on points.


----------



## jmbgeg (Feb 15, 2010)

Bigval109 said:


> the_traveler said:
> 
> 
> > Good going!
> ...


Deluxe sleepers were the tool.


----------



## Long Train Runnin' (Feb 15, 2010)

jmbgeg said:


> Next goal-120k



Seems like the next goal would be a pretty long trip :lol:


----------



## jmbgeg (Feb 15, 2010)

Long Train Runnin said:


> jmbgeg said:
> 
> 
> > Next goal-120k
> ...


No, SPK-SEA.


----------



## Ryan (Feb 15, 2010)

By way of?


----------



## Steve4031 (Feb 15, 2010)

Ryan said:


> By way of?



I think I can help!!

Los Angeles

New Orleans

Washington, D.C.

Tampa

Miami

NYP

CHI

LOL


----------



## the_traveler (Feb 16, 2010)

Steve4031 said:


> Ryan said:
> 
> 
> > By way of?
> ...


Don't give me ideas!


----------



## had8ley (Feb 16, 2010)

Hey Traveler;

When you going to do a Slidell loop hole so I can get you a real meal ??? :lol:


----------



## the_traveler (Feb 16, 2010)

had8ley said:


> Hey Traveler;When you going to do a Slidell loop hole so I can get you a real meal ??? :lol:


I don't go to SDL because then I'd have to  spend money on a hotel! I turn in BHM - for a 3 hour layover!  (Did you actually think that I would spend money during a trip? :lol: )


----------



## yarrow (Feb 16, 2010)

congrats. after our recent 40k point redemption i am down around 1,000 points. starwood had a contest a couple years ago where you could win a million points (which would transfer to agr 1:1). now, i thought that would be fun. i didn't win and even if i did they would all be gone and i would still be at around 1,000 points. congrats again. maybe we eastern washingtonians should pool our points.


----------



## JayPea (Feb 16, 2010)

yarrow said:


> maybe we eastern washingtonians should pool our points.




I've got almost 37,000 points I could throw in. :lol:


----------



## yarrow (Feb 17, 2010)

JayPea said:


> yarrow said:
> 
> 
> > maybe we eastern washingtonians should pool our points.
> ...


we could buy the railraod


----------



## rrdude (Feb 17, 2010)

I'm down to 65K+ too. Seems about every year, we burn most of them on AutoTrain. Not this year baby!

I'm *earning* on AutoTrain in March, *earning* on trip to Toronto in March, *earning* on trip to Chicago in May, *earning* on trip to Raleigh later this month...With any luck, I'll make select for the first time evah! (May be even *earning* to MetroPark next week ***keeps fingers crossed***)


----------

